# Shipping issue



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Feb 19, 2020)

anyone else having shipping issues? My order was shipped out ob Feb 8. Last update was Feb 12. Still haven’t received. Package from GA to NV.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 19, 2020)

I live in Canada. No sympathy here 

Once i ordered something from Washington (which I live directly north of) and it went to New York first to a sorting facility then came back. My faith in any postal system is long gone but I always get my stuff eventually.


----------



## Dali (Feb 19, 2020)

My last one took almost 4 weeks to Canada...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 19, 2020)

Dali said:


> My last one took almost 4 weeks to Canada...



Was that a Tayda order or pedalpcb?


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 19, 2020)

My last order has been slower as well, I think it is due to the holiday on Monday and USPS didn't operate on that day. They are probably playing catchup.


----------



## Dali (Feb 19, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Was that a Tayda order or pedalpcb?



Both. It was expected for Tayda's order but the PedalPCB was ridiculous (not Robert's fault! It was shipped the day I ordered!).

January 13th Shipping label created
Received February 14th.

A whole month from GA to Canada...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 19, 2020)

Wow. I usually go for the 2nd tier shipping option because of that haha. The one that is usually 11 USD.


----------



## Barry (Feb 19, 2020)

Dali said:


> Both. It was expected for Tayda's order but the PedalPCB was ridiculous (not Robert's fault! It was shipped the day I ordered!).
> 
> January 13th Shipping label created
> Received February 14th.
> ...


The old Pony Express was faster than that


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 20, 2020)

If it's coming by USPS, its path to you will be random.  I had a small package shipped to L.A. from Seattle.  It came here by way of Portland Maine and San Diego.  The tracking info is often 24hrs old.  Not uncommon to receive a package when the tracking info says it's still at the origin.  I shipped a padded envelope to Mississippi.  It spent several days in Spokane.  Eventually arrived marked Postage Due:_________________.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Feb 20, 2020)

USPS. I ordered from aion, rullywow and pedalpcb on Feb 7. Aion and rully packages arrived feb 10. from Iowa and CT to Nevada. I just find it weird that my pedalpcb package hasn’t arrive as of today, feb 19. Last status update is still feb 12.

when should I start panicking?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 20, 2020)

pedjok said:


> when should I start panicking?



When you run out of boards!


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Feb 20, 2020)

Dali said:


> Both. It was expected for Tayda's order but the PedalPCB was ridiculous (not Robert's fault! It was shipped the day I ordered!).
> 
> January 13th Shipping label created
> Received February 14th.
> ...



1 month is reasonable from GA to the Philippines ??


----------



## Dali (Feb 22, 2020)

Just received my latest PedalPCB order and it was twice as fast as the one before !

February 7th => February 21th, 2 weeks instead of a month!

Dali


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Feb 22, 2020)

Dali said:


> Just received my latest PedalPCB order and it was twice as fast as the one before !
> 
> February 7th => February 21th, 2 weeks instead of a month!
> 
> Dali



Still nothing from my Feb 7 order from GA to NV. ?


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Feb 22, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> When you run out of boards!


This is not possible....


----------

